# Exo Terra tank - divided?



## Bonny82 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi everyone!
I have got 2 cresties at the moment and one is growing faster than the other, i know i need to seperate them, 
My question is - has anyone bought a large exo terra and then divided it down the middle? 
The reason i'm asking is that my husband isn't happy at the thought of 2 seperate vivs and this would be an easier way of seperating the 2
I was thinking of getting some glass cut to size and then sealing into place with some aquarium sealer.
Then i can have the cresties seperate but still have enough access into both of them via the top lid and the opening doors at the front,

Oh and if it helps i've only had these guys for 2 weeks, they are both in a smallish plastic tank at the moment, so an upgrade would be due anyway! 
Any advise or change of plan would be greatly appreciated! Especially on the size of the viv!
And i promise lots of pictures!


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

I wouldnt bother using glass, as you'll probably eventually want to remove the divide anyway? obviously they'll need to be kept permanently separate if they are both male, and if male and female then they need to be apart until they are at least 35g in weight. 

I would personally use plexiglass, or better still, opaque acrylic. That way they wont be able to see each other through the divide, which, if they both turn out to be male may stress them if they can constantly see each other. Other than that your idea sounds spot on, exactly what i have drawn as an idea in my viv book (lol im a geek and have a big book full of design ideas ive sketched)


----------



## Bonny82 (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply!

Any recommendations for the size of the viv? I eventually want to get the 60 x 45 x 60 but i think this will be too big for them at the moment, 

The only way I would be able to remove the divide would be if they are both females as they are out of the same clutch, 
Maybe opaque would be a better choice then - don't want to stress them out at all!

maybe if i went for the 30 x 30 x 30 for now and then upgrade when they are adults?


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

I'd go straight for the 60X45X60, in my experience, so long as you design the viv well ( i.e plenty of climbing and hiding space but not cluttered, and a well thought out spot to put the food dish) young Cresties get on just fine in full size vivs. 

how old are they now?


----------



## Bonny82 (Mar 18, 2008)

Well i've had them for 2 weeks and the guys at the shop said they were about 8 weeks old when i got them,

Ok so if you think that will work out with the big one now i'll go for that - i just didn't want to go too big as everything i had read said they don't do well in a big set up to start with!
I'm just having a read of your website too!!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

rather than sealing the glass in place why don't you seal glass runners into place and slide the glass down into the runners. That way if you decide to remove it you can just pull it out.


----------



## Bonny82 (Mar 18, 2008)

Thats a very good idea - but not sure how it will work with the front doors opening as the glass or acrylic will be right in the middle of them!

Gonna try and get it sorted this weekend! Will get lots of pics to show!


----------



## -k- (Sep 1, 2006)

if you get the plexiglass cut remember that there is a background in the tank so you may have to adjust the depth for that.

i split an exo terra once, what i did was cut a long groove in the foam back ground about 2/3 into the depth the back ground and used that to slide the plexiglass into place with. then just put a few rocks along the bottom either side to wegde it into place and voila - two tanks. and you can also seperate it in the future, and it looks pretty professional. 

hope this helps

k


----------



## Bonny82 (Mar 18, 2008)

Ohh thanks for that idea! I was thinking about just cutting the background into 2 sections - but i may well just put a groove into it like you say!

Will be a lot easier for me to picture when my exo terra actually arrives - just bought a brand new 60x45x60 off ebay for £65.00 thats a pretty good price!


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

I just got a new 8 week old crestie


----------



## Bonny82 (Mar 18, 2008)

They are great arent they!!

Although way too fast for me to even try to catch at the moment! Hopefully they will settle soon and i can slowly start to handle them!


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah they are quick, you just gotta know how to approach them.

How old is yours?


Phil


----------



## Bonny82 (Mar 18, 2008)

I would imagine they are around 10 weeks now - I will try to get some pictures of them tonight to show them off to everyone!

So how do you go about handling yours? I was told to try and offer them some food of my finger, but as soon as i go anywhere near them they are off!!! 

I just thought it would be better if i left them too it for a few weeks without me trying to interfere and then once i've got them into their new house i can start trying to handle them,


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

i just put my hand in around about the viv, not going anywhere near them at first so they get used to my hand.

Then i lay my hand out flat in front of them realy slowly, then they start to build more confidence.
I only got mine yesterday and its already puting its front feet on me lol


----------



## Bonny82 (Mar 18, 2008)

thats good! 

Mine run and hide whenever they hear the doors open - I guess it will take time with them, they are probably like that from the pet shop with people looking in at them all the time, I'm hoping the new house will help them to settle better,


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah i'd go with plexi glass its cheap and you can cut it precisely to the size you need


----------

